# Ol' School Loaders.... any one using them...lets see them!



## Sticks

Lets see your oldie but goodies......

Old School loaders.... still working hard.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have a 79 910cat, i picked it up this year, it had a rebuilt engine and tranny, and most of the hydraulics, i can't wait to see how it does snow, i well post pics soon, say that is a nice looking Case, have you ever had a problem with tipping on it, i debated buying one, but was told it was pretty unstable.


----------



## Sticks

First year plowing with it.... going to run a 12 footer... i think i should have gotten a 14.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I use to spend some time in a 1966 966B model cat. It was a back up loader where I worked and I ran it a few times when my 966Fseries II was down for service. I hated spending more than 8or 9 hours in it at a time but it was a cool old rig and It had at least as much power as my F model. I will try to find some pics tomorrow. I love old loaders.


----------



## fireboy6413

a company by me has one they plow the local home cheapo with it


----------



## buckwheat_la

i got some pics of my 910 CAT up, this is my first year plowing with something other then a tractor or skidsteer


----------



## rob_cook2001

good looking old rig.


----------



## farmerkev

rob_cook2001;858748 said:


> I use to spend some time in a 1966 966B model cat. It was a back up loader where I worked and I ran it a few times when my 966Fseries II was down for service. I hated spending more than 8or 9 hours in it at a time but it was a cool old rig and It had at least as much power as my F model. I will try to find some pics tomorrow. I love old loaders.


Pics please! My neighbor has an old loader, if I recal its also a 1966 but I can never correctly identify it, it would be great to have something to compare to.


----------



## rob_cook2001

i am looking right now lol, it was a cool old rig. Was a old logging loader, had cages over all the windows and radiator, pretty cool


----------



## Sticks

buckwheat_la;858906 said:


> i got some pics of my 910 CAT up, this is my first year plowing with something other then a tractor or skidsteer


Very Nice!!!


----------



## Pushin_On

Aww, the memories. Sure have came a long way in technology. I can remember my first introduction to the cat. Was a old 950, ran it, made a mess and nobody told me how to shut it down. We sure had alot of fun in them days tho.


----------



## Sticks

more pics........ enjoy...


----------



## Pushin_On

By the way, those are some nice, clean looking machines to.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pushin_On;859212 said:


> Aww, the memories. Sure have came a long way in technology. I can remember my first introduction to the cat. Was a old 950, ran it, made a mess and nobody told me how to shut it down. We sure had alot of fun in them days tho.


lmao, nobody told me how to shut it down either, i have run machines before, john deere, and Case, but never have i had to pull up on the gas pedal to turn a machine off, :laughing: seriously though, i don't think people give enough credit to these old machines, i picked this one up for a steal, with a rebuilt engine, and rebuilt tranny, about 1000hrs on rebuilts, as you can see the machine is in really great shape, and well serve me for many hrs


----------



## rob_cook2001

buckwheat_la;859218 said:


> lmao, nobody told me how to shut it down either, i have run machines before, john deere, and Case, but never have i had to pull up on the gas pedal to turn a machine off, :laughing: seriously though, i don't think people give enough credit to these old machines, i picked this one up for a steal, with a rebuilt engine, and rebuilt tranny, about 1000hrs on rebuilts, as you can see the machine is in really great shape, and well serve me for many hrs


Same [email protected] thing that got me lol. Where I worked all the other operators were 35+ and I was the youngest operator at 19, so when they I climbed off the 966 the first day and asked how the hell to shut it off they all got a good :laughing:. When they told me to pull up on the throttle I thought they were Jacking with me.


----------



## buckwheat_la

lmao, well i was a little luckier, because i was with the dealer that was selling it, he couldn't laugh too much, actually i saved a little face, because i got out and said "i know there is a switch in here to turn this off, but just in case there isn't, i think you are going to have to fix it" with a big smile on my face


----------



## Pushin_On

Them old machines are good if takin care of. There are a few companies around that still use them here. Nothing wrong with them, just dont have all the luxuries. I just about bought a older fiat allis, but lost a bunch of work, so i backed out of it. And am sure glad now.


----------



## JoeCool

I just measured this up for signs this morning, the second is the one he already had. 14' pusher for the old one and 12' for the new one as it will need to travel on roads.

**I guess these aren't exactly old school.**


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This was our old Cat 920. We traded it in as a down payment on an excavator and got what we paid for it 10 years later.


----------



## buckwheat_la

they may not be old school, but i am jealous, that old cat, if you don't mind me asking, what was it like to plow with, my 910 should be pretty close to the same


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It worked well with a 12 ft pusher made for a backhoe. We had a hard time pushing a loader model 14 ft pusher when it got full-the machine was light. Not quite as nice and comfortable or as quick as a newer machine but it was purchased for one particular site and it did it well.


----------



## Sticks

what is the bottom volvo?


----------



## JoeCool

Sticks;861237 said:


> what is the bottom volvo?


L70 I think.


----------



## Mackman

We have two of these. The other ones alittle bit smaller. But not by much.


----------



## kcress31

We have a 76 988B and a 79 980 B. They just keep going and going. I will post some pics when I get to my computer.


----------



## buckwheat_la

kcress31;862326 said:


> We have a 76 988B and a 79 980 B. They just keep going and going. I will post some pics when I get to my computer.


must have pics,


----------



## kcress31

buckwheat_la;864531 said:


> must have pics,


1976 988 B

12 metric tonnes per bucket

I have already posted two pics on these other threads.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84599

This one is post # 12 I was a newb to the site at the time.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84604


----------



## Grass Master

This is our Ford A-64


----------



## DGODGR

Grass Master, that Ford looks brand new! Have you had it since day one? It looks as though it's been really well kept. Either I will say great job on the upkeep (if you've had it since new), or great find if you bought it new. In any case whomever took care of it deserves a great big 'ATTABOY"!


----------



## buckwheat_la

grass master, that is one sweet looking loader,


----------



## Grass Master

DGODGR;868381 said:


> Grass Master, that Ford looks brand new! Have you had it since day one? It looks as though it's been really well kept. Either I will say great job on the upkeep (if you've had it since new), or great find if you bought it new. In any case whomever took care of it deserves a great big 'ATTABOY"!


Thanks guys, we really only use the loaders in the winter, so they sit all year til it snows. We also have an A-66, it is in the shop now getting prep'ed to run an Arctic pusher this year. It is not a good pic but its all I've got of the 66. By the way, we have owned both loader's since 1997, they were purchased from a local dealer. The 66 came from a quarry, so it definitely shows its age, but it still gets the job done. :waving:


----------



## buckwheat_la

i love it, great heavy iron!!!


----------



## Mackman

That ford looks sweet. Anymore pics?? Up close


----------



## Grass Master

I do not have any better pics of it. I only started photoing our snow removal last year, I'll get some better ones of the 64 and 66 this winter and revive this thread.


----------



## kcress31

OLD SCHOOL LOADERS REVIVED. I finally found a picture of our 76 988 B. Just changed the oil on it yesterday. Two cannon filters and 16 Gallons of oil later.


----------



## buckwheat_la

do you use that for snow? i bet you could put a push on there that would parking lots in a couple passes, lol, 30 ft push maybe, lol, i wish i had that


----------



## Duncan90si

This is a 1950 Case. This isn't mine, its a friend of mine who actually owns 2 of them. This one pictured is a 4 cyl and he owns a 6 cyl one too. He runs it every winter stacking snow. payup I think he paid $1000 for this one about 10-15 years ago.


----------



## JoeCool

I had an old belt drive Case skid steer for one winter, the following winter I had this 65 Massey Ferguson (Fergie, lol). I used it for 5 years or so until I got a quad and found it to be more fun. I had installed a softcab one winter over some muffler pipe I welded up. It was great to be out of the wind. I sold it after it sat most of a couple winters. Wish I had it back.


----------



## buckwheat_la

great pics, Where can i find a loader for $1000 :crying:


----------



## kcress31

That old case is starting to appreciate in value, it's becoming a collectors item.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Any one remember the old straight frame michigan loaders where you had to climb over the loader arms to get in the cab, cousin of mine had a 75 model. I know there are pics of it from years ago loading logs on a truck, i'll see if I can find one.


----------



## theonlybull

you thinking of the pettibone loaders? i think michigan bought them out. then volvo bought them out. they were neat old loaders. i know where there's 2 of them sitting now. i'd buy them if it wasn't too dang far to drag them home


----------



## CAT 245ME

theonlybull;903161 said:


> you thinking of the pettibone loaders? i think michigan bought them out. then volvo bought them out. they were neat old loaders. i know where there's 2 of them sitting now. i'd buy them if it wasn't too dang far to drag them home


The michigan loader I'm talking about was from the late 50's made by Clark equipment.

I have a relative that had a Pettibone super 20. It had the high lift boom for working in mill yards which was what this super 20 was used for.

All the Pettibone loaders I've seen were the high lift boom models.


----------



## Mackman

CAT 245ME;903064 said:


> Any one remember the old straight frame michigan loaders where you had to climb over the loader arms to get in the cab, cousin of mine had a 75 model. I know there are pics of it from years ago loading logs on a truck, i'll see if I can find one.


We have one at work. I will get a pic. A couple years ago the guy trying to get in almost chopped himself in half. He hit the lever with his foot getting in and the arms started to rise. Lucky he got all away in in time.


----------



## SD-Dave

Up until about 5 years ago I plowed with an early 60's Cat loader, rear stear etc. basically no heat, hard starting in cold but once going did a pretty darn good job.

Bought it for $8K ran it for 6 years then sold it for $8K

here's a picture of what it looked like (not mine didn't save any shots)

Now I have a 2005 Deere 244J A/C heat loaded....what a difference for only 10 times as much!

Love new machine but have fond memories of that Cat


----------



## Enthalpy

14,000 hours old, with a radiator full of oil. And it's still going.


----------



## kcress31

Enthalpy;910368 said:


> 14,000 hours old, with a radiator full of oil. And it's still going.


Speaking of high hours, I saw a CAT 988 on ironplanet with 80,000 hrs on it.


----------



## Enthalpy

kcress31;910390 said:


> Speaking of high hours, I saw a CAT 988 on ironplanet with 80,000 hrs on it.


I bid on that machine. Haha.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Enthalpy;910368 said:


> 14,000 hours old, with a radiator full of oil. And it's still going.


Still going? Looks like something plowed around it!


----------



## Longae29

Nice machines guys. New isnt always better.....that being said whatever you do don't park any of these machines on wal mart parking lots, because they "can't" push snow, and you will be photographed and reprimanded for being a lowballer who without USM would have no jobs, ever.


----------



## JohnnyU

JohnnyRoyale;911010 said:


> Still going? Looks like something plowed around it!


Considering that his post (that you even quoted) that the radiator is full of oil. Based on that, I'd guess that it's not currently running....


----------



## Enthalpy

JohnnyU;911578 said:


> Considering that his post (that you even quoted) that the radiator is full of oil. Based on that, I'd guess that it's not currently running....


That was our first snow of the season it hadn't been serviced yet. And yes the rad is full of oil. And yes it's still getting used.


----------



## JohnnyU

Headgasket? Cracked Head?

What's the scoop?


----------



## Enthalpy

The people i work with think it's a leaking oil cooler? Which makes no sense.\

I said headgasket, and they seemed sure it wasn't but had no reasoning.



If it blows up it blows up. sad tho


----------



## Sticks

if it blows up ... i want first dibs k


----------



## JohnnyU

Enthalpy;911631 said:


> The people i work with think it's a leaking oil cooler? Which makes no sense.\
> 
> I said headgasket, and they seemed sure it wasn't but had no reasoning.
> 
> If it blows up it blows up. sad tho


It could be a leaking oil cooler. I don't recall if those machines had an in-radiator oil cooler or not. At any rate, I definitely recommend plugging off the oil cooler and either replacing it or rerouting it to an external unit. If thats the case and there is oil in the coolant, there is likely coolant in the oil.


----------



## Enthalpy

JohnnyU;911774 said:


> It could be a leaking oil cooler. I don't recall if those machines had an in-radiator oil cooler or not. At any rate, I definitely recommend plugging off the oil cooler and either replacing it or rerouting it to an external unit. If thats the case and there is oil in the coolant, there is likely coolant in the oil.


Yep it does. This is what I said? but no one including the mechanic really seemed to care.
I'm just an operator. It annoys the people above me whenever I try to show that I care about the machines and my job. Atleast if the engine goes they'll probably replace it with a new more powerful and quieter one. If they sell it, I'll buy it.


----------



## Troll Driver

*Michigan Tractor Shovel*

Hi guys, neat forum, I just do the neighbours snow with my ATV and a skidsteer til now, I traded an old Craftsman lawn tractor for this Michigan. We don't know the year, it's a model 12-bg serial 1290, it runs and the hydraulics work, I'm just having trouble finding a master cylinder and any information for the old beast. 
Here are some pics, Any leads would be appreciated...


----------



## buckwheat_la

WOW, now there is old iron


----------



## iamhere

Troll Driver;912032 said:


> Hi guys, neat forum, I just do the neighbours snow with my ATV and a skidsteer til now, I traded an old Craftsman lawn tractor for this Michigan. We don't know the year, it's a model 12-bg serial 1290, it runs and the hydraulics work, I'm just having trouble finding a master cylinder and any information for the old beast.
> Here are some pics, Any leads would be appreciated...


Are you 100% sure it's a Michigan, to me it looks like an older Hough loader. Either way go to an older Volvo dealer (or older Case IH dealer if it is an old Hough) (Volvo bought out Michigan or vice versa and International harvester bought out Hough and Case bought out IH) and they should be able to help you out. If not do a little digging on the Internet and look for some used construction equipment dealers they always have at least three or four laying around.


----------



## Troll Driver

Hard to tell in this picture but, yes, Michigan is stamped into the nose and the serial plate is complete (can't find the picture). We've named it the Troll (hence my username). I plan on restoring it, making new sheet metal for the nose, alreday got an old flip down fork lift seat for it but as compact as it is it eats up some space, if you're over 6 foot 200 pounds you probably won't fit..


----------



## Troll Driver

My joke to people, everyone mentions getting my arms caught in the arms but I think I'll fall on my head getting in and out first, gotta come up with some steps. IT is one of the ugliest machines ever built.


----------



## cretebaby

Troll Driver;912868 said:


> Hard to tell in this picture but, yes, Michigan is stamped into the nose and the serial plate is complete (can't find the picture). We've named it the Troll (hence my username). I plan on restoring it, making new sheet metal for the nose, alreday got an old flip down fork lift seat for it but as compact as it is it eats up some space, if you're over 6 foot 200 pounds you probably won't fit..


Does that have a Allis Chalmers engine in it?


----------



## Luther

One of our "Rambo" loaders we picked up at auction. Military loaders that were used in Desert Storm.......HD spec's.


----------



## Sticks

TCLA;913057 said:


> One of our "Rambo" loaders we picked up at auction. Military loaders that were used in Desert Storm.......HD spec's.
> 
> View attachment 67031


is that a W26


----------



## Luther

Sticks;913109 said:


> is that a W26


W24 sir........


----------



## bigearl

Troll Driver;912868 said:


> Hard to tell in this picture but, yes, Michigan is stamped into the nose and the serial plate is complete (can't find the picture). We've named it the Troll (hence my username). I plan on restoring it, making new sheet metal for the nose, alreday got an old flip down fork lift seat for it but as compact as it is it eats up some space, if you're over 6 foot 200 pounds you probably won't fit..


And to think that was "state of the art " once


----------



## Troll Driver

I don't know what motor is in it, someone suggested Ford.. the engine plate is missing


----------



## CAT 245ME

Enthalpy;911631 said:


> The people i work with think it's a leaking oil cooler? Which makes no sense.\
> I said headgasket, and they seemed sure it wasn't but had no reasoning.
> If it blows up it blows up. sad tho


We had the same problems at work this summer with two of the loaders. One was a Cat 950F Series 2 (5,000 hrs), and the second was a Cat 980G (15,000 hrs). On both machines it was the oil cooler. The 950 wasn't as bad but the 980G was severe. It took a week two get out the oil and sludge flushed out of the radiator.

But that 950F you are running should be parked until fixed.


----------



## CAT 245ME

JohnnyU;911774 said:


> It could be a leaking oil cooler. I don't recall if those machines had an in-radiator oil cooler or not. At any rate, I definitely recommend plugging off the oil cooler and either replacing it or rerouting it to an external unit. If thats the case and there is oil in the coolant, there is likely coolant in the oil.


I'm not sure where the cooler is on the 950F, but when I helped the mechanic change the cooler on the 980G, it was mounted on the left side of the engine, not hard to do with two guy's.


----------



## Troll Driver

cretebaby, I'll get better pics if you could tell me what that motor may be.... that would/may be a help, anything about now. cat 245me, thought you might have had a comment or a lead which is mostly what i need, any help is good right now. Do I sound desperate? I'll keep you all updated if interested.


----------



## cretebaby

Troll Driver;914242 said:


> cretebaby, I'll get better pics if you could tell me what that motor may be.... that would/may be a help, anything about now. cat 245me, thought you might have had a comment or a lead which is mostly what i need, any help is good right now. Do I sound desperate? I'll keep you all updated if interested.


Post a pic if you want but I am not sure if I will recognize the AC motor or not.

Many years ago when I was in school I did a complete rebuild on a AC engine out of a lil Michigan loader like that.


----------



## Enthalpy

CAT 245ME;913902 said:


> We had the same problems at work this summer with two of the loaders. One was a Cat 950F Series 2 (5,000 hrs), and the second was a Cat 980G (15,000 hrs). On both machines it was the oil cooler. The 950 wasn't as bad but the 980G was severe. It took a week two get out the oil and sludge flushed out of the radiator.
> 
> But that 950F you are running should be parked until fixed.


I agree with you completely. Try telling my manager that. He doesn't know what a Komatsu is.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Troll Driver;914242 said:


> cretebaby, I'll get better pics if you could tell me what that motor may be.... that would/may be a help, anything about now. cat 245me, thought you might have had a comment or a lead which is mostly what i need, any help is good right now. Do I sound desperate? I'll keep you all updated if interested.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150398817754

This one has a Wakashaw diesel which was common in the early day's of Michigan, I thought a loader that small would've been gas.

Michigan (Clark) began building front loaders int the early 50's, but are now part of VME.

For the price of the one on ebay, it would probably better to buy that one and use yours for parts.


----------



## Mackman

CAT 245ME;903064 said:


> Any one remember the old straight frame michigan loaders where you had to climb over the loader arms to get in the cab, cousin of mine had a 75 model. I know there are pics of it from years ago loading logs on a truck, i'll see if I can find one.


This is the one we have at work. All it does is load the salt trucks.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Mackman;917489 said:


> This is the one we have at work. All it does is load the salt trucks.


 We have come a long way since then, Thankfully.

Nice ol loader though, you can find these straight frame loaders pretty cheap, like around $3500.

Would you take $3500 for this one?


----------



## redman6565

1974 Trojan 1700 with a screaming detroit diesel in her. we run a 14' pusher on it. the thing will not die, so we keep it around, cheaper then buying a new loader. heat works good so the guys dont mind running her.

(its the loader on the left)


----------



## Sticks

Would that trojan compare to my W20B?


----------



## timm9

I picked this one up as a 'back up' unit at the end of the season in 2007. I actually prefer this over the CAT 910 I had previously. It is much faster than the CAT, and the heater will run you out! It also has a lower 'center' and is more stable. There was a slight (about an hour) learning curve with the CASE controls and sitting forward of the center pins. I wish they still made these units, I would love to have another one!


----------



## Mackman

timm9;918920 said:


> I picked this one up as a 'back up' unit at the end of the season in 2007. I actually prefer this over the CAT 910 I had previously. It is much faster than the CAT, and the heater will run you out! It also has a lower 'center' and is more stable. There was a slight (about an hour) learning curve with the CASE controls and sitting forward of the center pins. I wish they still made these units, I would love to have another one!


That thing looks Great.


----------



## timm9

Thank You!

The previous owner took very good care of her....


----------



## redman6565

Sticks;918762 said:


> Would that trojan compare to my W20B?


ya they're comparable in size


----------



## The mayor

you guys and your fancy loaders with heat and all.
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/1525155244.html


----------



## Mackman

CAT 245ME;918107 said:


> We have come a long way since then, Thankfully.
> 
> Nice ol loader though, you can find these straight frame loaders pretty cheap, like around $3500.
> 
> Would you take $3500 for this one?


I talked to my boss. He said for 3500 come and get it. It does run and work. Has a cummins in it for a motor. If you are for real then please email me your info. Like phone number or email address go i can give them to bossman and you too can work a deal out.


----------



## DugHD

Heres my old girl. I will get some better pics. Its a John Deere 544B and runs like a top. My driver "Muffs" (cause he wears earmuffs all night) gets in it and pushes for hours . Hes a great person for it becuase he has one speed , slow & steady. He doesnt brake anything and gets alot accomplished by the end of the night. I like seeing these old loaders in there second life as a snow pusher. Ours happens to have exellent heat and lights. We have a funnel wedged between the seat and side of cab for a coffe holder , works great. Of course we also use it to fill the hydraulic tank as she has a hydraulic leak or two , or 6 , whos counting.


----------



## Maclawnco

Dug, what size pusher is on your 544b? Im looking for something in this size/era to load mulch and push snow.


----------



## DugHD

Mac, it is 12 '


----------



## accipiter12

Dug, Looks good! Haven't seen those old loaders for a while. Nice to see someone still has them running.


----------



## Maclawnco

DugHD;941211 said:


> Mac, it is 12 '


Thanks Dug - if is going to get at max a few hundred hours of use a year, would you suggest getting a loader this old or is that asking for trouble? Anything you have had to watch out for with this loader?


----------



## DugHD

Mac, I wouldnt hesitate to buy a old loader. You can pick up one for $10k in good condition. I have brand new equipment and used it all breaks down. This particular loader is on a site where we use to pile the snow at end of lots and truck it with dump trucks the following night to our snow dump 300' away. 
We decided to sit this loader on the site to push the snow to the snow dump. Mostly all the loader driver does during a storm is push to the snow dump. We have 2 pickups , 1 backhoe, and one bobcat all pushing snow to him at end of lot. He then takes it to the snow dump. This has worked great this year . It cost more per storm , but my guys can sleep after the storm and not have to haul snow all night following a storm . 

Just try the loader your looking at in the dirt , see if the hydraulics are strong, brakes work, tranny doesnt slip , etc. 
Then button up the cracks , make sure heater , wiper & lights work and move snow.


----------



## Snow Bandit

buckwheat_la;859218 said:


> lmao, nobody told me how to shut it down either, i have run machines before, john deere, and Case, but never have i had to pull up on the gas pedal to turn a machine off, :laughing: seriously though, i don't think people give enough credit to these old machines, i picked this one up for a steal, with a rebuilt engine, and rebuilt tranny, about 1000hrs on rebuilts, as you can see the machine is in really great shape, and well serve me for many hrs


I Did the Same Thing, I must have spent a good hour trying to figure out how to shut it down. Made a fool of my self on the first day. It was a solid week of "Pick on the Rookie"


----------



## Snow Bandit

Enthalpy;910368 said:


> 14,000 hours old, with a radiator full of oil. And it's still going.


Im Running a 2000 Cat it14g, Perfect size for the lots we plow. She has 17000 hours and runs like new.


----------



## turfguy87

*80,000 hour CAT*



Enthalpy;910695 said:


> I bid on that machine. Haha.


Do any of you guys know what the CAT with 80,000 hours ended up selling for?


----------



## Brian Young

I dont have a pic. but I just saw a old Case W26...the thing was a friggen monster!


----------



## WilliamOak

timm9;918920 said:


> I picked this one up as a 'back up' unit at the end of the season in 2007. I actually prefer this over the CAT 910 I had previously. It is much faster than the CAT, and the heater will run you out! It also has a lower 'center' and is more stable. There was a slight (about an hour) learning curve with the CASE controls and sitting forward of the center pins. I wish they still made these units, I would love to have another one!


We have one of those at the nursery I work at, the thing has been to hell and back and there again and still runs like a champ. It was a bit difficult to get used to at first but really wasnt too hard to operate at all.


----------



## shooterm

Used to run these loaders with bolt on 3ft extensions on each bucket edge. We had four of them going each storm so we'd whip out complexs in a hour using side by side plowing. Along with little loaders as trimmers, a grader,and municpal tandem salter. We stop getting jobs because its easier to employ pickup trucks by the hour and hope it gets done . This picture was taken on 2nd to last day at the pit before they closed for good. I really miss that old iron.


----------



## buckwheat_la

wow that seems like some BIG iron for snow removal


----------



## shooterm

It was perfect for snowplowing. We'd leave the shop midnight make a circle of the town ending back at the shop at around late morning. Just saying its almost like people forgot how it used to be done. Now people fight storms with rented skidloaders and wifes pickup plowing for 24 hours straight by the hour. Doesnt even pay to be quik or add wings/pushers. One thing is certain every year its a new guy on the old complex's. This will be my first year with the enemy plowing with pickups atleast I'm working.


----------



## lndscpe

*My 1988 Case W14B*

Hers some pics of my 1988 Case W14B with SAS quick hitch, I still really like this old machine, especially with my upgraded the interior as soon as I brought it home two years ago........Stereo, 12v receptacle for the phone, Granger suspension seat, custom fabric for all the interior, sound insulation and so on. I figure with only 6800 hours on it, I know it's history from the county shop it came from, it should do good for awhile still. Well heres some pics...........


----------



## accipiter12

Wow, lndscpe that loader is very nice looking!


----------



## FinerCuts

lndscpe;1101345 said:


> Hers some pics of my 1988 Case W14B with SAS quick hitch, I still really like this old machine, especially with my upgraded the interior as soon as I brought it home two years ago........Stereo, 12v receptacle for the phone, Granger suspension seat, custom fabric for all the interior, sound insulation and so on. I figure with only 6800 hours on it, I know it's history from the county shop it came from, it should do good for awhile still. Well heres some pics...........


If you don't mind me asking how much did a loader like that run you?


----------



## lndscpe

Finer Cuts - when I bought my loader I had looked for some time to find one relatively clean, so when I found one I jumped on it. Bought it from a company in Missouri and had it trucked up to my shop in NW Indiana. paid 19,500 for the unit and then trucking costs of 1400. Then came my "pimping my ride" , quick hitch, interior work, a little paint work, added some extra lights and some side mirrors not shown on these pics, a new VDO 24 volt gauge, and an actual air pressure gauge. I really like this old machine, it runs great!, works wonderfully and is a blast to use! My only desire I wish I could get for this machine would be "Ride Control"!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's one I found this morning of our old Caterpillar 920. We decided to paint the top half in our company color instead of Cat yellow. We ended up selling the machine for what we paid it 10 years prior.


----------



## Effinay

*Would this be old school*

Mid to late sixties articulated compact loader.....


----------



## Effinay

*How's this?*

Needed to go to upload pic refresher class....I practiced resizing by posting in download pics section and now it won't let me move it here.....WTF!


----------



## Effinay

*Oldie*

Let's try this again....with feeling, and pics, and......


----------



## Effinay

*Another moldy oldie*

Just got this one recently, Was sold to me as a New Holland LB480. Shame on me cuz after the sale I discovered that NH didn't make that model. It was made by General Inc. New Holland boughtt the design and began building/marketing the LB620. If anybody can help me find General Inc some where in the Dakota's/Kansas area please let me know.....


----------



## Effinay

*Case W11*



timm9;918920 said:


> I picked this one up as a 'back up' unit at the end of the season in 2007. I actually prefer this over the CAT 910 I had previously. It is much faster than the CAT, and the heater will run you out! It also has a lower 'center' and is more stable. There was a slight (about an hour) learning curve with the CASE controls and sitting forward of the center pins. I wish they still made these units, I would love to have another one!


Awesome machine! Never got the chance to run that model, but sat in the cab and made vroom, vroom noises. Nice size machine, not to big, not to small. That particular model seems a little hard to come by, I'm keeping an eye out for one m'self.....


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;911774 said:


> It could be a leaking oil cooler. I don't recall if those machines had an in-radiator oil cooler or not. At any rate, I definitely recommend plugging off the oil cooler and either replacing it or rerouting it to an external unit. If thats the case and there is oil in the coolant, there is likely coolant in the oil.


The oil cooler might not be in the Rad like you are thinking. My old, deceased 6.9 diesel had an oil cooler attached to the oil filter head. Pic below is from a 7.3, basically the same block. That tube has a bunch of fins in it, and O-rings that would fail. That was a known place for oil to enter the coolant on those beasts.


----------



## bskiball

Here's mine 1992 Trojan. Air cooled duetz. 17000 hours, two winters and going strong. Less than $10K in both machine and 12 foot Protech pusher.


----------



## Effinay

*Old school*

Really clean looking machine you've got there. For what you've got into it I think you got yourself one hell of a deal!


----------



## shooterm

We used to run trojans as well really like the basic controls and very reliable. I used to turn down running a new Case for the trojans because of top end speed and faster acceleration. Just aboot every trojan I ran was very loose but once I got used to it I perfered it.


----------



## bskiball

The Trojan fit my budget and in two seasons has easily payed for itself. Nothing fancy but it works. Just need some snow to use it on.


----------



## Mick76

bskiball;1140712 said:


> Here's mine 1992 Trojan. Air cooled duetz. 17000 hours, two winters and going strong. Less than $10K in both machine and 12 foot Protech pusher.


Hows the heat in those air cooled machines?......


----------



## tailboardtech

the one we had had plenty of heat, as long as you dressed warm :laughing: the air conditioning was great to especially with ours missing the front window


----------



## bskiball

Mick76;1143601 said:


> Hows the heat in those air cooled machines?......


Depends on if you as me the owner or the operator. It has a heater off the hydraulic fluid. I have not run the machine personally too muchn in really cold weather but the heat makes it comfortable with bibs and a swetshirt. If it less than 15 degrees out it can get a little cold. My operator kept complaining about no heat so I bought him a little Buddy propane heater and that helped a little. Until he complained about the fumes. 
Basically it is not terrible for the mid Ohio winters. A colder climate may be a different story. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## shooterm

Found one of my old loaders in town still. These with bucket to bucket with bucket extensions pushed ungawdly amounts of snow.


----------



## Shop's Lawn

What do you guys think on this loader? Have to ask them yet but I'm sure someone here knows also- is this machine air cooled? I'm thinking it is to what I found searching the net about the machine.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7969409&dlr=1&pcid=2964051


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey that Trojan Shops lawn is a nice looking loader. I do believe those have Deutz air cooled engines in them. I've never ran that particular brand but given half a chance I'd sure like to try one out.


----------



## Roadman

Does anyone know what weight of a case w11b is?


----------



## RLM

Small I know we lost an account to a lower priced contractor. They were using a W14, This season, when I looked it up it was about 14,000 lbs as I recall, has like a12' backhoe size pusher. We had a 30k Terex 873 there with a 14' loader model pusher and it took 5 hrs, and the long push was a workout for it. Disappointed we didn't get enough snow this season to see them fail miserably.


----------



## Roadman

Thank you! for the responce unfortunatly the W11b that I was looking at has been sold, now I'm looking at a Hough 50 , would you know approx how much this one weights? I have a fifth wheel trailer with 14000LBS capacity. and what do you think abouth those Loaders. all input from is apreciated.


----------



## SHAWZER

i have a old 1960? massey ferguson 470. perkins diesel. front wheel steer, 2 yrd bucket, lots of play. good heater excellent driveline brake, only use as spare, one tough old loader. will post pictures later, needs paint.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

We have a machine for sale - 1977 JD644B (it's listed on the Used Plowing & Truck Equipment forum as a 1976 but who's perfect?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

So what are you guys spending on these older loaders these days? I ask because we are looking at some larger lots that would require a loader and pusher. I know there are deals out there, but what should I be looking at spending for one in descent shape that runs well?


----------



## RLM

I bought a Fiat-Allis 745c last fall (in November), runs good, has a few minor issues/leaks (for a 1980, I dont expect any less), low hour 4500 hrs or so, but over all reliable snow machinine. It is a big one 40K lbs, 4 yard bucket, paid $ 13,500, trucking was another $ 600ish. Pushes a 14' Protec very well.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Here's an old timer.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Anyone looking for specs on loaders, Ritchie specs is your friend


----------



## RLM

Grandview that's not even a loader it's a wheeled dozer. It would work though, what were they asking, it probably pushes well & would pay it self off in a year.


----------



## grandview

At the time ,about 15k for it.


----------



## DGODGR

grandview;1469521 said:


> At the time ,about 15k for it.


You _have_ to buy it....it has a chrome stack! Look how tall that pusher is.


----------



## BC Handyman

I wonder what that thing weighs, lol can it go on a public road?


----------



## grandview

....................................


----------



## CAT 245ME

The old Michigan wheel dozer reminded me of an old youtube video from the late 70's showing the different size Clark Michigan loaders available back in the day.
Part 1





Part 2


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

RLM;1469233 said:


> I bought a Fiat-Allis 745c last fall (in November), runs good, has a few minor issues/leaks (for a 1980, I dont expect any less), low hour 4500 hrs or so, but over all reliable snow machinine. It is a big one 40K lbs, 4 yard bucket, paid $ 13,500, trucking was another $ 600ish. Pushes a 14' Protec very well.Thumbs Up


Thanks for the info! I also wouldn't expect to get a perfect machine, a few hydraulic leaks here and there, etc.


----------



## cda817

*1950's Trojan*

Had a 16' Pusher on it all winter they just picked it up...doesn't get much older than this...


----------



## RLM

For an older machine that's in nice shape. I will say I ran the Fiat for one storm, it is definitely not as comfortable as my new machines. I took out the cab insulation right after we go it because it was all decomposed, and I didnt replace it
yet. It was a bit drafty but I was still able to run it in a regular pair of jeans & a fleece. A knit cap would of been good (because I lack up there), and a pair of ear plugs other than that it was fine. It find it hard as an owner when I go look at machines that cost more than my first house, have more bells and whistles (heated seats and mirrors, back up cameras, CD player, etc. than my truck. Then have to put employees in them that you "hope" will respect that, it makes it tough when you realize you can spend 25% of the money and buy a couple older machines that have far less to go wrong, and if it does a halfway good mechanic call at least get it going, it doesn't need a computer programer.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thumbs Up i agree 100% as long as the loader has a good heater why spend 100+k ? you can pick up a decent one for 25 - 40 k. prsport


----------



## mercer_me

My uncle has an old CAT 966 that he still uses to load sand trucks from time to time. He mostly uses his 928G now though. I have used an old CAT 966 screening gravel some but, I like the 2008 WA200 I ran allot better.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is a few pics of Allis ....

Pushed last season with it and loved the experience. Just knowing no matter what mother nature throws your way you have the tools to get it done is a great bonus. If you have a chance to get a wheel loader never hesitate....


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Giving this ol' skool thread a bump because dinosaurs are cool


----------



## SHAWZER

Tough old loaders ......950 or 966 ?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> Tough old loaders ......950 or 966 ?


1972 950 & 1977 966C


----------



## FredG

Still on site dedicated to snow.


----------



## fireside

Fiat Allis FR10. I upgraded all the lighting to LED this year but with no snow we have only used it twice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> 1972 950 & 1977 966C
> View attachment 190699
> View attachment 190700


Those don't have JRB or Balderson quick connects??? Thumbs Up

Nice looking old iron.


----------



## SHAWZER

FredG said:


> Still on site dedicated to snow.
> View attachment 190718
> View attachment 190719


These old rear steer machines were weapons until you got use to them . Driving any distance was much easier going backwards .


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> These old rear steer machines were weapons until you got use to them . Driving any distance was much easier going backwards .


 Yes very dangerous even if you got time in them at road speed. Not bad plowing in a lower gear. Mine was faster then hell. New loaders won't run as fast as that one. Ran all of 35 MPH :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

My old MF 470 was front steer with a perkins diesel was 28 mph wound up ......as soon as you let off you were in a wild speed wooble .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> View attachment 190734
> View attachment 190733
> 
> 
> Fiat Allis FR10. I upgraded all the lighting to LED this year but with no snow we have only used it twice


I always thought the fiat allis and allis chalmers loaders where pretty nice looking machines for there day. How are they for getting parts?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those don't have JRB or Balderson quick connects??? Thumbs Up
> 
> Nice looking old iron.


Maybe I should take framer1901 advice and spend $10k outfitting a $20k loader with a coupler to avoid using those pesky chains and binders


----------



## Masssnowfighter

This ole girl has paid for itself at least a dozen times now. For a old machine it is very comfortable to be stuck in for those 20+ hour storms. When it has a full load in front of it you can here the healthy sounding growl a county away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> This ole girl has paid for itself at least a dozen times now. For a old machine it is very comfortable to be stuck in for those 20+ hour storms. When it has a full load in front of it you can here the healthy sounding growl a county away
> View attachment 190759


She's purty...


----------



## SHAWZER

The C series was quite a upgrade from the old B series comfort for the operator was starting to be thought about .


----------



## fireside

Masssnowfighter said:


> I always thought the fiat allis and allis chalmers loaders where pretty nice looking machines for there day. How are they for getting parts?


Minn par has lots of parts for them. I had it 6 years and have done nothing other than normal maintain everything . The plan was to upgrade this year but that's not helping with no snow


----------



## CAT 245ME

SHAWZER said:


> The C series was quite a upgrade from the old B series comfort for the operator was starting to be thought about .


That and the loader arms were a better upgrade over the A & B Deere machines. For years Deere loaders didn't have a great reputation in quarry operation until recent years. Company I work for is a large producer of aggregate, if it's not a Caterpillar or a Komatsu loader they are not interested.


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME said:


> That and the loader arms were a better upgrade over the A & B Deere machines. For years Deere loaders didn't have a great reputation in quarry operation until recent years. Company I work for is a large producer of aggregate, if it's not a Caterpillar or a Komatsu loader they are not interested.


 Unusual to see anything but a Cat at the big gravel pits. Small pits it's anybody's guess.


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> Unusual to see anything but a Cat at the big gravel pits. Small pits it's anybody's guess.


We have found that Caterpillar and Komatsu give the most longevity. There is a WA450-6 that has nearly 20,000 hours on it with routine service, was rolled off a stock pile once and keeps going.


----------



## CAT 245ME

2012 WA500-6 heading out to feed crusher.


----------



## CAT 245ME

New Hyundai HL980 that was demoed for a day.







[/ATTACH]


----------



## CAT 245ME

My 2011 972H, 13000 hours at the moment, 70000 kilometers on it second set of tires.


----------



## SHAWZER

The pit a few miles from me have used WA 500 Komatsu for as long as I can remember , operator gets a new one around 20,000 hours .


----------



## CAT 245ME

SHAWZER said:


> The pit a few miles from me have used WA 500 Komatsu for as long as I can remember , operator gets a new one around 20,000 hours .


They like to replace mine at 10,000. When the 972H got there they purchased a WA470-8, I didn't like it so I kept the 972, I'm still holding out for a new 972M. The new WA470-8 sat for a year before they put it to use in a quarry a couple hours away.


----------



## SHAWZER

You were used to operating a larger loader ?


----------



## CAT 245ME

The 470-8 was only 5.5 yard vs 6 yard on the 972H. With the 972 I can three pass tandem end dumps for 25 to 26 ton, on a 5.5 yard I'm only 22 to 23 ton on three passes so you end up having to go back for a forth pass which adds up at the end of the day also Komatsu are lighter in the back end compared to a Cat except a WA500. The most trucks I've loaded in a day was 242.


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> My old MF 470 was front steer with a perkins diesel was 28 mph wound up ......as soon as you let off you were in a wild speed wooble .


 My old gas Trojan I had years ago ran 28 MPH. Just had forward and reverse and high and low.



CAT 245ME said:


> New Hyundai HL980 that was demoed for a day.
> View attachment 190796
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 190796
> View attachment 190797


 How was the Hyundia compared to the Cat and the Komatsu? Had to be a big difference in retail, No?


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> The pit a few miles from me have used WA 500 Komatsu for as long as I can remember , operator gets a new one around 20,000 hours .


 I have seen guy run way over 20K hours, That's usually with a new center pin and some engine work. I put a center pin in my old Terex, that won't happen again I would rather replace it. :laugh: Little sloppy is not to bad in the snow little ruff in the dirt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That many hours meant they were a good one.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

The rock quarry across the street from where I grew up has a fleet of CAT 992’s with 30,000+ hours on them that are still in excellent looking condition


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> How was the Hyundia compared to the Cat and the Komatsu? Had to be a big difference in retail, No?


After watching all those government and municipal auctions and seeing all the broken down worn out Hyundai loaders with less then 5,000 hours on them, I would never buy one


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> My old gas Trojan I had years ago ran 28 MPH. Just had forward and reverse and high and low.
> 
> How was the Hyundia compared to the Cat and the Komatsu? Had to be a big difference in retail, No?


The Hyundai was actually being demoed around the province to try and gain interest in the brand. The operator at work that actually ran the machine feeding crusher has 40 years in aggregate from 966 to 990's, Cat man to the bone and honestly he didn't hate the Hyundai, he gave it a better review compared to a WA500.


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME said:


> The Hyundai was actually being demoed around the province to try and gain interest in the brand. The operator at work that actually ran the machine feeding crusher has 40 years in aggregate from 966 to 990's, Cat man to the bone and honestly he didn't hate the Hyundai, he gave it a better review compared to a WA500.


 Wow that's saying a lot for the Hyundia, a guy that been running loaders steady for as long is he has and liked it better than the Komatsu. I never ran one but looked at a couple at auction and seemed to be built on the cheap end.

I remember when the cars were introduced in the USA early 80's I think and they were junk. From what I been reading they are very reliable and stand with Toyota and Honda now for reliability.


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> After watching all those government and municipal auctions and seeing all the broken down worn out Hyundai loaders with less then 5,000 hours on them, I would never buy one


 Yes I agree, I would not buy one at this point.


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> Wow that's saying a lot for the Hyundia, a guy that been running loaders steady for as long is he has and liked it better than the Komatsu. I never ran one but looked at a couple at auction and seemed to be built on the cheap end.
> 
> I remember when the cars were introduced in the USA early 80's I think and they were junk. From what I been reading they are very reliable and stand with Toyota and Honda now for reliability.


Well, to be honest. He really hates Komatsu, so he'd take anything over one of those lol And I don't blame him, most uncomfortable loader I've been in.


----------



## zlssefi

Im trying to upload a video of some great old iron. 1974 hough h90E. I also have an 86 terex 7231BA, 86 Casew20B, along with a 93 volvo l150, a 95 l180 and a 2001 l70d. The volvos have the creature comforts, but when a sensor goes bad, the old iron just never quits!


----------



## central #2

Here is a old 1969 JD 544 I still run . Got it new and its only been repainted once. Wore out a lot of cutting edges during the years and it is still a tight machine.


----------



## fireside

That’s a great loader just a little noisy! The neighbors at the industrial complex I do would love that at 3am


----------



## SHAWZER

Old Terex or Michigan with a Screaming Detroit Diesel would get you banned from town now .


----------



## central #2

Noisy is an understatement. Need ear protection in the cab. 


fireside said:


> That's a great loader just a little noisy! The neighbors at the industrial complex I do would love that at 3am


----------



## SHAWZER

WHAT ? Ear protection ? Years ago no one used ear protection but I guess live and learn .


----------



## zlssefi

I learned to run loaders in this beast. It had no heat to begin with. Over the years it has proven itself time and time again as a solid piece. We even brought it out last week when my l150 went down for the count...


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> Old Terex or Michigan with a Screaming Detroit Diesel would get you banned from town now .











Much better then a back up alarm IMO


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

My 1988 JD 84 Loader . Bought it in 1999 , still using it today . This was before they made JD 244 's .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Im going to call this post "When Buying Ol' Loaders Go's Wrong" set to pictures A Cautionary Tale








This was delivery day, thought I just scored a smoking deal on a loader that had a bad injector and the timing was off. Fixed those 2 problems and it sounded much more healthy but was still lacking on power. Continued to use it for couple storms















On the third storm of use, the power was lacking so much I decided to park it before catastrophic breakdown happened . In the meantime my skid steer operator (not knowing) decided he wanted to use the loader for a change. When he went to go start it, it puked all over itself before breathing its final breath. After battling a couple hours to get a dead machine on lowboy and a few more hours wrestling it into my shop for a heart transplant







The price tag for this was about $2,000 more then what I paid for the whole entire machine







Out with the old and in with the new. My wallet still hurts when looking at these pictures


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate it when that happens...


----------



## SHAWZER

But that old 644 will last a long time now with a new engine .


----------



## DeVries

What kind of hrs did the old engine have on the 644


----------



## Masssnowfighter

DeVries said:


> What kind of hrs did the old engine have on the 644


11,000 hours, It was fresh trade in from a municipality so I was figuring it had 2,000 hours of actual working and 9,000 hours of idle time. But when I did the first oil change and it took a full hour for all of the sludge to drain out of the pan I knew immediately that I fell victim to a municipality mechanic that didn't give a crap about his job


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Toss a rod? Or what happened? Regardless sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> But that old 644 will last a long time now with a new engine .


She runs like a champ now, pushes a 18' box like there is nothing in front of it. She's on the hit list for a new paint job this summer so she can look brand new like the rest of the ol girls in my fleet


----------



## Masssnowfighter

John_DeereGreen said:


> Toss a rod? Or what happened? Regardless sorry for your misfortune.


Not really sure, I didn't dig into the engine to find the failure. One cylinder was definitely bad and judging by the power loss right before I parked it a 2nd and maybe a 3rd cylinder went bad before the detonation. I put my trust in my heavy equipment mechanic I use and he said rebuilding them in the machine is a major roll of the dice, so I decided to go brand new with a warranty.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Masssnowfighter said:


> Not really sure, I didn't dig into the engine to find the failure. One cylinder was definitely bad and judging by the power loss right before I parked it a 2nd and maybe a 3rd cylinder went bad before the detonation. I put my trust in my heavy equipment mechanic I use and he said rebuilding them in the machine is a major roll of the dice, so I decided to go brand new with a warranty.


I can't say that I blame you in that decision. It certainly puked it's anti rust juice out either way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> 11,000 hours, It was fresh trade in from a municipality so I was figuring it had 2,000 hours of actual working and 9,000 hours of idle time. But when I did the first oil change and it took a full hour for all of the sludge to drain out of the pan I knew immediately that I fell victim to a municipality mechanic that didn't give a crap about his job


Same basic thing happened with my L9000. Ran it for a few months before a sliding glass door opened up in the side of the block. Could have stuck one of cwren's dogs in it. Put a reman in it and the mechanic joked about the tranny going...2 weeks later the tranny went.

Not one of my better purchases.


----------



## extremepusher

Hows the dump box and spreader install going Mark that you bought of the Kentwood truck?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same basic thing happened with my L9000. Ran it for a few months before a sliding glass door opened up in the side of the block. Could have stuck one of cwren's dogs in it. Put a reman in it and the mechanic joked about the tranny going...2 weeks later the tranny went.
> 
> Not one of my better purchases.


That sounds like a real kick in the bean bags. Did you fix it and keep it or kick it down the road?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> That sounds like a real kick in the bean bags. Did you fix it and keep it or kick it down the road?


She's still on the road today. My guys choose that truck over the Sterling because the spread pattern is better than the Sterling's UTG spreader. I agree, but it can carry more and is faster. Still have to get that spreader mounted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Hows the dump box and spreader install going Mark that you bought of the Kentwood truck?


Dump box is in the back 40 along with the wing and underbody. I really bought it for the spreader. We're waiting for a couple day break to get it mounted and make sure it works. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dump box is in the back 40 along with the wing and underbody. I really bought it for the spreader. We're waiting for a couple day break to get it mounted and make sure it works. Hasn't happened yet.


Maybe next year....Hopefully by June when your having your facilities tour


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe next year....Hopefully by June when your having your facilities tour


Huh???


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> Im going to call this post "When Buying Ol' Loaders Go's Wrong" set to pictures A Cautionary Tale
> View attachment 191095
> 
> This was delivery day, thought I just scored a smoking deal on a loader that had a bad injector and the timing was off. Fixed those 2 problems and it sounded much more healthy but was still lacking on power. Continued to use it for couple storms
> View attachment 191096
> View attachment 191097
> 
> On the third storm of use, the power was lacking so much I decided to park it before catastrophic breakdown happened . In the meantime my skid steer operator (not knowing) decided he wanted to use the loader for a change. When he went to go start it, it puked all over itself before breathing its final breath. After battling a couple hours to get a dead machine on lowboy and a few more hours wrestling it into my shop for a heart transplant
> View attachment 191098
> The price tag for this was about $2,000 more then what I paid for the whole entire machine
> View attachment 191099
> Out with the old and in with the new. My wallet still hurts when looking at these pictures


 Meh that stinks, this is the chance we take with old iron. Even if the tranny did go you still got a solid super structure and will produce income for many years to come. From what I been seeing with these new loaders they won't start half the time.

Not to mention they send out a tech that can't get it running and here comes the lowboy with another one and the new one sits till someone can figure it out. Brand new ASV skid on the job Friday a contractor bought would not even turn over, sat there all day till a tech could get out there. The way I see it you have to have backup with old iron or the new machines.


----------



## FredG

zlssefi said:


> View attachment 190900
> View attachment 190901
> 
> I learned to run loaders in this beast. It had no heat to begin with. Over the years it has proven itself time and time again as a solid piece. We even brought it out last week when my l150 went down for the count...
> 
> View attachment 190902
> 
> 
> View attachment 190903
> 
> 
> View attachment 190904


 I had a Hough 90 just like that in fact they were identical. You will have no problem selling that if you want to. The farmers and the snow guys were all over it like mice on cheese.

The guy that got there first checked for blow by, center pin and took it down the road and come back and pulled out the cash. Had to call at least 5 guys and tell them it was sold. I got $10K for mine I think I could of got more but did not ask for it. :hammerhead:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh???


Buff is gonna hold a people's skills class on the road


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 191134
> 
> 
> Buff is gonna hold a people's skills class on the road


Is he aware of that?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> Not to mention they send out a tech that can't get it running and here comes the lowboy with another one and the new one sits till someone can figure it out. Brand new ASV skid on the job Friday a contractor bought would not even turn over, sat there all day till a tech could get out there. The way I see it you have to have backup with old iron or the new machines.


Yeah the Deere mechanic was sharing stories how it is has taken them over 2 weeks to trouble shoot some of these computer/ electronic problems on the newer machines. If that isn't under warranty that could be a huge bill.

I asked him if he could buy any model Deere loader brand new which one would it be and he quickly replied the G series followed by the E series because they have the comforts of the new loaders with out any of the electronic headaches of the new ones.


----------



## SHAWZER

The G series are a strong , tough Loader with a 4 speed transmission . I think the E series only had 3 speeds .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes said:


> She's still on the road today. My guys choose that truck over the Sterling because the spread pattern is better than the Sterling's UTG spreader. I agree, but it can carry more and is faster. Still have to get that spreader mounted.


So you recouped all your repair bill most likely? I had a similar situation with a 7.3 Ford. Soon as I bought it everything starting breaking on it, spent like $8k in repairs then the tranny blew. I fixed the tranny but was so pissed with my purchase because I thought the truck was jinxed I kicked it on down the road. A guy I know bought it and has had it for like 10 years now and he said it has been the best most reliable truck he has owned. I guess you win some and you lose some


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> Yeah the Deere mechanic was sharing stories how it is has taken them over 2 weeks to trouble shoot some of these computer/ electronic problems on the newer machines. If that isn't under warranty that could be a huge bill.
> 
> I asked him if he could buy any model Deere loader brand new which one would it be and he quickly replied the G series followed by the E series because they have the comforts of the new loaders with out any of the electronic headaches of the new ones.


Like the parking brake solenoid on my H that acted up last year? It would just engage randomly.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> The G series are a strong , tough Loader with a 4 speed transmission . I think the E series only had 3 speeds .


The E is a 4 speed as well, they are pretty much identical besides the G has a electronic shifter and the E is mechanical


----------



## SHAWZER

The company I used to work for went from 544 D right to the G . Quite a comfort and speed upgrade .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> The company I used to work for went from 544 D right to the G . Quite a comfort and speed upgrade .


The E's and the G's where a major improvement over the C&D. I would say the biggest thing is how the machine is laid out to easily work on it. The C and D you basically gotta fly in a kid from Ethiopia to squeeze into the tight quarters to make some repairs


----------



## SHAWZER

Years ago they had a few 910 and 920 Cats . The bosses would sometimes run them but could not figure out how to shut them off ? Anyone want to guess how ?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> Years ago they had a few 910 and 920 Cats . The bosses would sometimes run them but could not figure out how to shut them off ? Anyone want to guess how ?


Pull the pedal back


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> Pull the pedal back


 You beat me to it. :laugh:


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> You beat me to it. :laugh:


Do I win a prize for my Ol' loader knowledge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> Do I win a prize for my Ol' loader knowledge?


A sandwich...


----------



## SHAWZER

Already on my second one ........


----------



## central #2

Masssnowfighter said:


> Im going to call this post "When Buying Ol' Loaders Go's Wrong" set to pictures A Cautionary Tale
> View attachment 191095
> 
> This was delivery day, thought I just scored a smoking deal on a loader that had a bad injector and the timing was off. Fixed those 2 problems and it sounded much more healthy but was still lacking on power. Continued to use it for couple storms
> View attachment 191096
> View attachment 191097
> 
> On the third storm of use, the power was lacking so much I decided to park it before catastrophic breakdown happened . In the meantime my skid steer operator (not knowing) decided he wanted to use the loader for a change. When he went to go start it, it puked all over itself before breathing its final breath. After battling a couple hours to get a dead machine on lowboy and a few more hours wrestling it into my shop for a heart transplant
> View attachment 191098
> The price tag for this was about $2,000 more then what I paid for the whole entire machine
> View attachment 191099
> Out with the old and in with the new. My wallet still hurts when looking at these pictures


----------



## central #2

I had a 644 E and had to do an engine a 100 hours after purchase . I feel the pain of having to do a rebuild


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you remember how many hours on the machine ?


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a 1990 624 E loader for sale near me , clean looking in pics . Apparently only 7000 hours .


----------



## central #2

I have to check my records as i sold it a couple years ago.It was a great machine and and had a lot of power and was stable loading with the heavy tires .I got it in 04 it had a miss in it and the dealer fixed it and 100 hrs. later the same thing happened. That is when I had the dealer do the engine.I cried to them but Im a big boy and I bought a used machine so I sucked it up.


----------



## zlssefi

A few pics from the god is that ugly file. Bought this screamer in 2006. It was the third new to me old machine. Ran it for 8 or so years as a front line machine before losing one account. Now it sits at a set of condos and works about two hours a storm with a 4 hour minimum....
Works for me!


----------



## SHAWZER

That would wake up any daytime sleepers .........


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> That would wake up any daytime sleepers .........


 I use to fire my old Terex up, my warden would come out and say it's shaking the house. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Wake the dead! To loud to go on site now.


----------



## zlssefi

We plow condos at 3am.....lol


----------



## leigh

Could join the club with this bargain- 10k








https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/hvo/d/haverhill-john-deere-model-yard-front/6833866539.html


----------



## SHAWZER

When you get it , maybe finish painting it ......


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> Could join the club with this bargain- 10k
> View attachment 191366
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/hvo/d/haverhill-john-deere-model-yard-front/6833866539.html


Make sure it has a plate on it!! Could get you pulled over in orange


----------



## leigh

SHAWZER said:


> When you get it , maybe finish painting it ......


Of course ! The bucket and rims look out of place, need the old patina restored to match the back half. Don't want clients thinking we actually make money.


----------



## CAT 245ME

SHAWZER said:


> That would wake up any daytime sleepers .........


I remember back in the late 90's a local construction company that had a few apartment buildings they cleared. About 3am the one across the street from me they would arrive with an old straight frame 55 series Michigan, no doubt it had a Detroit in her, would it ever rattle the windows hahahaha.


----------



## central #2

leigh said:


> Could join the club with this bargain- 10k
> View attachment 191366
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/hvo/d/haverhill-john-deere-model-yard-front/6833866539.html


----------



## central #2

The 444 needs the cutting edge welded in the right way other wise it looks ok.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Not sure if anyone here is familiar with Pettibone. At one time we had a family owned saw mill, and we had a Pettibone Super 20. It was set up with forks but also had a chip bucket as well. They still manufacture them yet today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CAT 245ME said:


> Not sure if anyone here is familiar with Pettibone. At one time we had a family owned saw mill, and we had a Pettibone Super 20. It was set up with forks but also had a chip bucket as well. They still manufacture them yet today.


Dealer is right around the corner from me, I've seen several of those there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

CAT 245ME said:


> Not sure if anyone here is familiar with Pettibone. At one time we had a family owned saw mill, and we had a Pettibone Super 20. It was set up with forks but also had a chip bucket as well. They still manufacture them yet today.


They are built in Baraga Mi. in the U.P.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are built in Baraga Mi. in the U.P.


Beat me to it.
I think every saw mill has a few of those.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are built in Baraga Mi. in the U.P.


Ever stop at Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ever stop at Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse?


Ever go smelting on the silver river?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Ever go smelting on the silver river?


Nope...just the giant cinnamon rolls.


----------



## CAT 245ME

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are built in Baraga Mi. in the U.P.


The dealer for Boss plows, sells Pettibone as well but haven't had one in years. Forestry industry isn't what it once was in this province.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

CAT 245ME said:


> Not sure if anyone here is familiar with Pettibone. At one time we had a family owned saw mill, and we had a Pettibone Super 20. It was set up with forks but also had a chip bucket as well. They still manufacture them yet today.


A little pettibone story to share. A few years back saw a guy going to town moving frozen snow piles around his lot. Could see the rear end lifting as he was digging in the pile. I drove by a few hours later and the pettibone was fully vertical with the ass end straight up in the air with the bucket full of snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ever stop at Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse?


Had the cream cheese french toast and part of a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

central #2 said:


> I have to check my records as i sold it a couple years ago.It was a great machine and and had a lot of power and was stable loading with the heavy tires .I got it in 04 it had a miss in it and the dealer fixed it and 100 hrs. later the same thing happened. That is when I had the dealer do the engine.I cried to them but Im a big boy and I bought a used machine so I sucked it up.
> 
> View attachment 191189


Nice looking machine, makes me want to get going on painting mine


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Ever go smelting on the silver river?


 No but I would love to, use to be able to get them by the 5 gallon bucket. The mussels or something got them have not seen any in years. They are good eating, tried them a couple times at local restaurants but not fresh.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

If you have to have another one.....

https://www.municibid.com/Listing/Details/20737205/1974-Caterpillar-930-Front-Loader

Bucket looks weird.


----------



## leigh

Aerospace Eng said:


> If you have to have another one.....
> 
> https://www.municibid.com/Listing/Details/20737205/1974-Caterpillar-930-Front-Loader
> 
> Bucket looks weird.


 Looks like the extensions they add to bucket to use in a transfer station waste operation, they modify them around my parts to have a higher capacity, garbage is lite.


----------



## zlssefi

13,600 for a 74 cat?????


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Seems steep to me for a 45 year old machine, but obviously the bidders feel it is OK.

3485 hours is less than 80 hours per year.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Aerospace Eng said:


> Seems steep to me for a 45 year old machine, but obviously the bidders feel it is OK.
> 
> 3485 hours is less than 80 hours per year.


I paid $27k for my 72 Cat 950 and $24k for my 77 Cat 966c. Steep, but I was comfortable with the price because they both had all the expensive repairs just recently done. If it was any other brand besides Cat I would never pay that much for 40+ year old iron. Cat made really good equipment in the 70's


----------



## CAT 245ME

Masssnowfighter said:


> I paid $27k for my 72 Cat 950 and $24k for my 77 Cat 966c. Steep, but I was comfortable with the price because they both had all the expensive repairs just recently done. If it was any other brand besides Cat I would never pay that much for 40+ year old iron. Cat made really good equipment in the 70's


We still have a 966C at work that has a shoulder spreader on it. Oldest loader in the company by far. Very dependable and strong machine see's lots of hours every paving season on the highways. Those old Cat's are worth there money. Even the dozers from that era such as D6C, D7F & G's, D8H & K's, D9G & H's are often found still in operation and still sell at a fairly high price. Same goes for other Cat machines of that era.


----------



## CAT 245ME




----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Found a pic of my old 470 MF loader . Perkins diesel with 4 speed transmission . Front wheel steer ....quite the weapon . Not sure why the other pic uploaded .


----------



## CAT 245ME

SHAWZER said:


> Found a pic of my old 470 MF loader . Perkins diesel with 4 speed transmission . Front wheel steer ....quite the weapon . Not sure why the other pic uploaded .


A local paving/concrete company had a (may still do) Massey Ferguson Hanomag loader. It was a good sized machine, I'd say maybe a 55C model. Haven't seen it in 3 or 4 years, it was well looked after.


----------



## SHAWZER

I ran a MF 55 years ago , articulation behind the cab took awhile to get use too . Mercedes diesel with air breaks.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> I ran a MF 55 years ago , articulation behind the cab took awhile to get use too . Mercedes diesel with air breaks.


55 years ago? You're older than I thought.


----------



## SHAWZER

Loader was a MF 55 .......Ha ha , I would be 3 years old .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SHAWZER said:


> I ran a MF 55 years ago , articulation behind the cab took awhile to get use too . Mercedes diesel with air breaks.


These two have been long gone from my fleet for a while now, but they where front line machines for several seasons. They did what they where supposed to do but I wasn't a fan of the cab on the front of the machine. Could easily get yourself in bad predicaments when backing up.


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> I ran a MF 55 years ago , articulation behind the cab took awhile to get use too . Mercedes diesel with air breaks.


 Yes it does take some time to get the feel.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Also a little financial lesson for those new guys on here that think the only way to plow with a loader if they don't have one is to plop down $16k to rent a shiny new one. I purchased the 2 Dresser loaders for $22K total, spent another $1k in painting, decals and miscellaneous repairs. Used them for 3 full seasons then sold them for $35K. So my 3 year rental of these 2 machines cost me +$13K profit as opposed to spending $96k for renting 2 loaders for 3 seasons. Probably a wasted lesson because the noobs who could benefit from it aren't checking out this thread


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> These two have been long gone from my fleet for a while now, but they where front line machines for several seasons. They did what they where supposed to do but I wasn't a fan of the cab on the front of the machine. Could easily get yourself in bad predicaments when backing up.
> View attachment 191727
> View attachment 191728


 Those are two very nice loaders, I would have a hard time kicking them down the road. I'm not a fan of the front cab either. I can close one eye to it for a nice loader tho. Somebody knows how to paint and decal. Thumbs Up


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> Those are two very nice loaders, I would have a hard time kicking them down the road. I'm not a fan of the front cab either. I can close one eye to it for a nice loader tho. Somebody knows how to paint and decal. Thumbs Up


Some guys like to relax and play golf as hobby, I prefer to make old equipment look new again as my hobby. Here is my Lull I did a few years ago


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Masssnowfighter said:


> These two have been long gone from my fleet for a while now, but they where front line machines for several seasons. They did what they where supposed to do but I wasn't a fan of the cab on the front of the machine. Could easily get yourself in bad predicaments when backing up.
> View attachment 191727
> View attachment 191728


They call those front cab models tail waggers.


----------



## 512high

There is nothing wrong with that! We do the same on a smaller scale, shelter is everything, we try our best to keep everything clean and waxed, and I like doing it, usually no one is bothering me.....nice work


----------



## CAT 245ME

Not something you see everyday, Cat 245B ME. Was an excavator when new, had front shovel put on in mid 90's. Been retired for a few years. A lot of hard hours on it. Had been overhauled a time or two.


----------



## CAT 245ME

From last December, two 980H's and a 966H


----------



## CAT 245ME

966H


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Another old Massey 470 , all chained up looking for action . Heavy duty roll protection , not mine .


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Old Case , not sure what year .


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> Old Case , not sure what year .


 Mid 50's? No.


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/18756/item/1969-caterpillar-944a-loader-113556 50 years old.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/18756/item/1969-caterpillar-944a-loader-113556 50 years old.


I bet it still runs like a champ, can't kill old cats


----------



## FredG

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/buffalo-1964-cat-944-front-end-loaded/7004649772.html 55 years old.


----------



## m_ice

FredG said:


> https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/buffalo-1964-cat-944-front-end-loaded/7004649772.html 55 years old.


I've seen a lot of 920s for sale recently


----------



## Ts Snow Removal

View attachment 197793


----------



## FredG

Ts Snow Removal said:


> View attachment 197793


 Your attachment don't work.


----------



## Ts Snow Removal




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ts Snow Removal said:


> View attachment 197801


Nice...how many hours have you put on it this season?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ts Snow Removal said:


> View attachment 197801


I like the extra fender coverage...Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I like the extra fender coverage...Thumbs Up


I like the quick coupler...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I like the quick coupler...Thumbs Up


I didnt even notice, thats nice. Like a set of roll on forks.


----------



## 512high

No computers, No def, agree, nice job on fenders


----------



## Ts Snow Removal

Not many hours yet this season... fenders make a huge difference!


----------



## FredG

Ts Snow Removal said:


> Not many hours yet this season... fenders make a huge difference!


 Beautiful loader looks like my 530, you got anytime on a tail wagger? Don't cowboy in reverse until you get used to it. Little different to line them up too. Fenders are definitely awesome.


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/19810/item/business-liquidation-ny-19810-120562 6 hours away from me one way, got 4 days left at a steal right now especially with that clam bucket, Not just for snow would come in handy doing some land clearing. Moving brush and logs around etc.


----------



## grf_1000

90's Fiat Allis FR15b with a 24v cummins swap. And it's for sale


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Ts Snow Removal said:


> View attachment 197801


I like the straight pipe


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Newest member of my ol skool fleet. According the municipality I got it from this is "Scrap", total bunch of idiots, according to there 30 years of service records on it tells me its not scrap. Surprised you didn't bid on this one FreddyG, it was kinda in your neck of the woods and it was dirt cheap


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> Newest member of my ol skool fleet. According the municipality I got it from this is "Scrap", total bunch of idiots, according to there 30 years of service records on it tells me its not scrap. Surprised you didn't bid on this one FreddyG, it was kinda in your neck of the woods and it was dirt cheap
> View attachment 198491


 The minci's do that now and then. I bought a dump truck transmission was suppose to be bad, they told me I could probably limp it home. I was prepared to put a tranny in it. 7 years later it's still in my fleet with no tranny issues. News on the play ground was because it was older the highway superintendent did not want it in his precious fleet.

Did you recondition it at all..Mighty clean if you didn't. Good score. Thumbs Up


----------



## rodbuilder1947

Sticks said:


> Lets see your oldie but goodies......
> 
> Old School loaders.... still working hard.
> 
> View attachment 62082


----------



## rodbuilder1947

I have one of those for sale!!! Email [email protected]

$22,000 cash owns it.


----------



## FredG

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576321569808909/ last time I seen one of these was at the scrape yard dumping off a old salt truck.


----------



## rodbuilder1947

FredG said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576321569808909/ last time I seen one of these was at the scrape yard dumping off a old salt truck.


If you want to buy a Case W20B I have one for sale on here!!

Rebuilt 103hp diesel, enclosed cab, 2.2 yard bucket and ready to work.

Call me at 815-973-8one28.


----------



## FredG

rodbuilder1947 said:


> If you want to buy a Case W20B I have one for sale on here!!
> 
> Rebuilt 103hp diesel, enclosed cab, 2.2 yard bucket and ready to work.
> 
> Call me at 815-973-8one28.
> 
> View attachment 199308
> View attachment 199308
> View attachment 199308


 Nice machine I'm not buying. I sold one loader get two left to sell. Lots of people wanting to trade but no money. I gave up snow and ice 2 years ago after a new maintenance man wanted to call the salt trips. 2 nice accounts I serviced for 14 years.


----------



## rodbuilder1947

FredG said:


> Nice machine I'm not buying. I sold one loader get two left to sell. Lots of people wanting to trade but no money. I gave up snow and ice 2 years ago after a new maintenance man wanted to call the salt trips. 2 nice accounts I serviced for 14 years.


----------



## rodbuilder1947

I might be nterested in partial trade too, but its got to be something I can make money on: Crew cab pickup, skid loader, small dozer, mini excavator, track dumper, OR?????


----------



## rodbuilder1947

Ts Snow Removal said:


> View attachment 197801


If anyone is seriously interested in a loader this size I have a Case W20B for sale in Northern Illinois. 3200 total hours with about 200 on the rebuilt engine. I'm working on replacing the previous owners name with some stock decals.

Asking $22,000. Talk to me!!!!!

Phil - 815-973-8one28


----------



## CAT 245ME

Thought some of you might find this interesting. At work there is two 1997 Caterpillar 769D 40 ton rock trucks that have been wore out and parked for sometime. Hour wise they are at least 25,000. About this time last year one of them was sent to the local Caterpillar dealer for a full Cat rebuild. Total cost to frame up overhaul the 769D was over $400,000 CDN a new truck would've cost at least 1 million


----------



## rodbuilder1947

I need some money!! How many do you want to buy for $975,000 each??

The reality about your story is, that some b ok nehead in your comlany paid over 400 grand to fefurbish a machine thats over FORTY years old!!!!!

40 years!!! Call an accountant and ask him what the depreciation on that one is!!!

Like comedian Ron White says - Ya' cant fix STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rodbuilder1947 said:


> I need some money!! How many do you want to buy for $975,000 each??
> 
> The reality about your story is, that some b ok nehead in your comlany paid over 400 grand to fefurbish a machine thats over FORTY years old!!!!!
> 
> 40 years!!! Call an accountant and ask him what the depreciation on that one is!!!
> 
> Like comedian Ron White says - Ya' cant fix STUPID!!!!!!


What is the depreciation on over $1 million?

Then add in all the emissions and electronics on a new one...you sure it doesn't pencil out?


----------



## CAT 245ME

rodbuilder1947 said:


> I need some money!! How many do you want to buy for $975,000 each??
> 
> The reality about your story is, that some b ok nehead in your comlany paid over 400 grand to fefurbish a machine thats over FORTY years old!!!!!
> 
> 40 years!!! Call an accountant and ask him what the depreciation on that one is!!!
> 
> Like comedian Ron White says - Ya' cant fix STUPID!!!!!!


Where are you getting 40 years old? The truck is a 1997


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CAT 245ME said:


> Where are you getting 40 years old? The truck is a 1997


Same math where a $400k refurb doesn't make sense but a $1 million purchase does.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same math where a $400k refurb doesn't make sense but a $1 million purchase does.


That rock truck was one of two, the second one is at the dealer right now getting the same. Another company with a large quarry operation about a couple hours away did the same with two 773E


----------



## CAT 245ME

The one on the left is being overhauled at the moment


----------



## CAT 245ME




----------



## prezek

Somebody on this site could probably do it cheaper...


----------



## m_ice

prezek said:


> Somebody on this site could probably do it cheaper...


And load a sea container in 15 minutes


----------



## Philbilly2

rodbuilder1947 said:


> 40 years!!! Call an accountant and ask him what the depreciation on that one is!!!


EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> And load a sea container in 15 minutes


And change a clutch on a gas spreader in 5 minutes one handed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

CAT 245ME said:


> Where are you getting 40 years old? The truck is a 1997


2 trucks and 20 years on each one is 40


----------



## Philbilly2

CAT 245ME said:


> Where are you getting 40 years old? The truck is a 1997


We try not to use math on this site... it just confuses people.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

CAT 245ME said:


> Where are you getting 40 years old? The truck is a 1997


Sounds to me like you guys saved over a mil...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> We try not to use math on this site... it just confuses people.


Common core math.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds to me like you guys saved over a mil...Thumbs Up


Stop with the math already!!!


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> And change a clutch on a gas spreader in 5 minutes one handed.


And spill less than a 5 gallon pail


----------



## CAT 245ME

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds to me like you guys saved over a mil...Thumbs Up


The money saved on the rebuilds bought a new Cat 980M loader!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CAT 245ME said:


> The money saved on the rebuilds bought a new Cat 980M loader!!!


So it DID pencil out???

The math worked?


----------



## 512high

CAT 245ME said:


> The money saved on the rebuilds bought a new Cat 980M loader!!!


Just wondering, how long did it take for CAT to return it back completed? If you already stated sorry, long day might have read fast.


----------



## CAT 245ME

512high said:


> Just wondering, how long did it take for CAT to return it back completed? If you already stated sorry, long day might have read fast.


I think it was something like 4 months, now the truck in the pictures wasn't even running when it left, engine wasn't salvageable. I think they used a couple 980H's to position it on the float to move it. Truck came back with a new serial number and was under full warranty like a new one. Both trucks will be hauling to a primary crusher once snow goes off.


----------



## 512high

CAT 245ME said:


> I think it was something like 4 months, now the truck in the pictures wasn't even running when it left, engine wasn't salvageable. I think they used a couple 980H's to position it on the float to move it. Truck came back with a new serial number and was under full warranty like a new one. Both trucks will be hauling to a primary crusher once snow goes off.


Thanks for sharing, neat stuff....


----------



## Masssnowfighter

CAT 245ME said:


> I think it was something like 4 months, now the truck in the pictures wasn't even running when it left, engine wasn't salvageable. I think they used a couple 980H's to position it on the float to move it. Truck came back with a new serial number and was under full warranty like a new one. Both trucks will be hauling to a primary crusher once snow goes off.


I would love to have my 70's Cat loaders overhauled like that. Then they would be all set for another 50 years of service. My only request would be is to make the cab as luxurious And comfortable as newer loader, keep everything else ol skool and simple


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Just picked up another old Deere 644c from an auction at a bargain basement price


----------



## CAT 245ME

Masssnowfighter said:


> I would love to have my 70's Cat loaders overhauled like that. Then they would be all set for another 50 years of service. My only request would be is to make the cab as luxurious And comfortable as newer loader, keep everything else ol skool and simple


About two or three years ago they sold an old CAT 950 (1971 year I think) to a fella about an our away. Nothing wrong with it, spent many many years with a shoulder spreader on it. The new owner stripped it down in his shop and rebuilt it frame up himself with paint and decals. I never seen it but a couple mechanics at work said it turned out very nice.


----------



## FredG

rodbuilder1947 said:


> I need some money!! How many do you want to buy for $975,000 each??
> 
> The reality about your story is, that some b ok nehead in your comlany paid over 400 grand to fefurbish a machine thats over FORTY years old!!!!!
> 
> 40 years!!! Call an accountant and ask him what the depreciation on that one is!!!
> 
> Like comedian Ron White says - Ya' cant fix STUPID!!!!!!


 Shoot Seneca stone and Hansen are still using old Euclid that Fred Flintstone operated. There not on the front line but been rebuilt numerous times and still in use for when super busy or backup.


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> Just picked up another old Deere 644c from an auction at a bargain basement price
> View attachment 199948


 Ya and you don't need to mechanics and a service truck full of electronic stuff to get them running in the morning.


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME said:


> About two or three years ago they sold an old CAT 950 (1971 year I think) to a fella about an our away. Nothing wrong with it, spent many many years with a shoulder spreader on it. The new owner stripped it down in his shop and rebuilt it frame up himself with paint and decals. I never seen it but a couple mechanics at work said it turned out very nice.


 Frame up on a early 950 still has good resale to the right buyer. A shoulder machine spreader is relativity easy work for a 950.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> Ya and you don't need to mechanics and a service truck full of electronic stuff to get them running in the morning.


Nope, just bubble gum, duct tape and plenty of 5 gallon buckets of fluids


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Saw two of these, and an older Dresser at the Lewis University airport today. I didn't get a picture of the Dresser, since it went off plowing. These are still used routinely.


----------



## farmboy555

W series case are awesome machines. Use them in the log yards around here


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20676/item/surplus-liquidation-ny-20676-7-bp-125415 Got a oil leak.


----------



## FredG

Mass, Probably not to far from you if it's a steal.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

FredG said:


> Mass, Probably not to far from you if it's a steal.


She's a big girl, too big for my needs, and too big to try to resell


----------



## Green mentorship

Masssnowfighter said:


> She's a big girl, too big for my needs, and too big to try to resell


I thought I always heard in the locker room that big girls need love too.

My oldest machine is a 624G. It got a complete out of frame rebuild on the engine this year. I got a couple hours of seat time last week and it still purrs right along.


----------



## FredG

Masssnowfighter said:


> She's a big girl, too big for my needs, and too big to try to resell


 Got Ya.


----------



## FredG

Green mentorship said:


> I thought I always heard in the locker room that big girls need love too.
> 
> My oldest machine is a 624G. It got a complete out of frame rebuild on the engine this year. I got a couple hours of seat time last week and it still purrs right along.


 This is correct, big women need loving too.Here is a single one for you. Lol


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Green mentorship said:


> I thought I always heard in the locker room that big girls need love too.
> 
> My oldest machine is a 624G. It got a complete out of frame rebuild on the engine this year. I got a couple hours of seat time last week and it still purrs right along.


The G series Deere's are worth fixing and hanging on too. 20 years from now you won't be seeing any Deere J and K series loaders plowing snow because it will cost too much keeping all of the electronics and tier 4 bs functioning correctly.


----------



## Green mentorship

Masssnowfighter said:


> The G series Deere's are worth fixing and hanging on too. 20 years from now you won't be seeing any Deere J and K series loaders plowing snow because it will cost too much keeping all of the electronics and tier 4 bs functioning correctly.


Agree. We've got a 544H also and that's definitely one to hang onto. Have a Cat 28F with 25,000 hrs. All these older mechanical loaders are great. We just got a pre emissions Volvo L90F and while it's a dang Cadillac, we are worried about all the sensors and computers


----------



## FredG

Green mentorship said:


> Agree. We've got a 544H also and that's definitely one to hang onto. Have a Cat 28F with 25,000 hrs. All these older mechanical loaders are great. We just got a pre emissions Volvo L90F and while it's a dang Cadillac, we are worried about all the sensors and computers


 I can remember when I was working not even being able to get one with all the electronics to start in the morning. Tech arrives no success, another tech arrives.

Took half the day and a big invoice to get it running. I'm old but would imagine you younger guys may have to deal with them as time goes on. Good diagnostic equipment is not cheap not to mention the tools you may need that are not in your box.


----------



## snowgraves

I think the Deere and Cat G series are worth saving and fixing up. Anything older is just getting ancient.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

snowgraves said:


> I think the Deere and Cat G series are worth saving and fixing up. Anything older is just getting ancient.


I agree, I have a IT38 & 930G and we are still able to self perform a majority of the work on them. I got a couple Deere 644c, they are good machines but when you need to fix something, you need to find a Ethiopian to squeeze into the limited work area, as opposed to my 644E where everything is wide open and easily accessible


----------



## snowgraves

Also you can’t find many guys willing to run the old ones anymore.


----------



## FredG

snowgraves said:


> Also you can't find many guys willing to run the old ones anymore.


 As long as it has good brakes and not dangerous with heat,wipers and fans for the summer if your operator don't want to run it I would want somebody a little more interested in earning instead of the year of the machine.


----------



## central #2

Freds right, they are not desperate enough to need a job. I once had a operator out of the local tell me he would not run my JD 792 excavator because it did not have pilot controls. He had his check real quick.


----------



## SHAWZER

JD 792 - 992 excavators were some of the strongest - toughest machines I ever operated . Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

I had to run a old drott excavator last year for a friend of mine. Bought it cause he was to cheap to pay for a gas tank removal. Had a big old Detroit, it would dig with no problem but had to move the controls 2' for it to respond.

This Guy still got his first holy communion money.


----------



## FredG

central #2 said:


> Freds right, they are not desperate enough to need a job. I once had a operator out of the local tell me he would not run my JD 792 excavator because it did not have pilot controls. He had his check real quick.


 Had a four stick case backhoe not mine, I was working with someone. Operator got there and gave it his best shot but was like a turtle in the Mud. Called the hall they never sent anybody out.


----------



## central #2

SHAWZER said:


> JD 792 - 992 excavators were some of the strongest - toughest machines I ever operated . Thumbs Up


Yes they were and real stable. It liked fuel but the trade off was moving a lot of material a day . Sorry I sold it but I don't do big work any more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I guess my thought is to hopefully find a decent older one, even an E and use it for loading salt. No one would be sitting in it for long. 

And put my 544H out plowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That state auction yesterday had 5-6 Hyundai salt loading HL740's and the nicest went for 12k... 


Boy did I screw up....


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That state auction yesterday had 5-6 Hyundai salt loading HL740's and the nicest went for 12k...
> 
> Boy did I screw up....


Yeah you did


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Yeah you did


I know.


----------



## snowgraves

Guys around here said the 740s constantly broke.


----------



## 512high

In New Hampshire(Southern part) a lot of guys like them, dealer support about 35 mins away, I see a lot of them, I really no zero about reliability ...surprised that never made compact one (under 18K lbs)


----------



## snowgraves

What website were they on?


----------



## Green mentorship

We've got a 740-3. It's a fine machine. Like that it has a mechanical 5.9 Cummings. It's backup plow and primary salt loader for one of our shops. It's getting more challenging to find parts for it as it ages.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes said:


> I guess my thought is to hopefully find a decent older one, even an E and use it for loading salt. No one would be sitting in it for long.
> 
> And put my 544H out plowing.


What do you use now for loading salt? Backhoes are always a good cheap salt loader option seeing that no one wants them anymore since the rise of the mini excavator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> What do you use now for loading salt? Backhoes are always a good cheap salt loader option seeing that no one wants them anymore since the rise of the mini excavator.


My 544H.
.
Backhoe isn't going to load my Sterling or 750.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Mark Oomkes said:


> My 544H.
> .
> Backhoe isn't going to load my Sterling or 750.


I use my hoe to load my 4700 with a 6 yarder with no problems. Takes a few buckets but its only a extra minute of loading time compared 3 yard loader. Plus I can turn around and load a pick up 2 yarder with out having to worry about getting salt all over the place


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> My 544H.
> .
> Backhoe isn't going to load my Sterling or 750.


The 644H we got a few years ago was intended to stay on site for snow. This year it stayed at the yard - easiest way to load the KW with the 10 yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Masssnowfighter said:


> I use my hoe to load my 4700 with a 6 yarder with no problems. Takes a few buckets but its only a extra minute of loading time compared 3 yard loader. Plus I can turn around and load a pick up 2 yarder with out having to worry about getting salt all over the place


Just did some checking. Pin height on my 544 is 12'7", a Deere 410L is 11' 6". Dump height at 45°is 110" for my 544 and 96" on the 410.

Right now, I can just dump at full angle the first 2 scoops into my Sterling, the third has to be feathered as you back up.

I'm pretty sure the hoe isn't going to work. Used to have a loading dock that we backed into in order to load the bigger trucks when we used our Bobcat and then JCB. So I think I stuck myself with having to use a loader to load salt.

I only have 2 smaller spreaders, and 1 is a backup or only used if we have to do the ramp for one of our customers when they call. The curse of only having Vbox spreaders...but I hate UTG spreaders.


----------



## SHAWZER

Even an older 544d would work good for loading salt , little slower if you have to travel .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Green mentorship said:


> We've got a 740-3. It's a fine machine. Like that it has a mechanical 5.9 Cummings. It's backup plow and primary salt loader for one of our shops. It's getting more challenging to find parts for it as it ages.


We have 740-3 really nice tight machine, low hours and yes 5.9 Cummings. I really need a sectional for it.


----------



## Green mentorship

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have 740-3 really nice tight machine, low hours and yes 5.9 Cummings. I really need a sectional for it.


We ran a 16 Hd on ours for a few years. As backup it has a 14hd for it now. Really hate running any pushers, especially sectionals, on a chain on mount.


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20770/item/1995-dresser-payloader-loader-125950 Lots of Komatsu parts on this Dresser, sound healthy in the video. Low hours, Need a seat or run it to the upholsterer guy.


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20770/item/2002-hyundai-740-3-front-end-loader-125946 They got 4 of these.


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20770/item/1995-dresser-payloader-loader-125950 Lots of Komatsu parts on this Dresser, sound healthy in the video. Low hours, Need a seat or run it to the upholsterer guy.


It's a Komatsu with Dresser paint and decals. I spent some time with a heavy equipment dealer in the late 90's that was a Komatsu,Dresser, JCB, Timberjack dealer. The Dresser's with the cab's separate from the loader arms are mostly Komatsu if not 100%. I remember back then they had a new Dresser 525 loader on the lot next to a new WA250 Komatsu, same machine. And at the same time it was Komatsu/Dresser. I also remember seeing a Changlin loader that was really a Komatsu WA420 with different name


----------



## CAT 245ME

Dresser 568, very similar to the WA500


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME said:


> It's a Komatsu with Dresser paint and decals. I spent some time with a heavy equipment dealer in the late 90's that was a Komatsu,Dresser, JCB, Timberjack dealer. The Dresser's with the cab's separate from the loader arms are mostly Komatsu if not 100%. I remember back then they had a new Dresser 525 loader on the lot next to a new WA250 Komatsu, same machine. And at the same time it was Komatsu/Dresser. I also remember seeing a Changlin loader that was really a Komatsu WA420 with different name


 Be interesting to see what it bids up to. I would rather have the Komatsu dresser for parts it nothing else. If the clock is working not many hours on it.


----------



## FredG

CAT 245ME said:


> Dresser 568, very similar to the WA500


 Nice machine good operator to.


----------



## FredG

https://rochester.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wolcott-allischarmers-payloader/7082718225.html Salt loader.


----------



## FredG

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/clarence-center-444c-wheel-loader/7075175338.html


----------



## FredG

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/d/springville-loader/7071663546.html DT 466


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20937/item/business-liquidation-ny-20937-126859


----------



## 512high

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20937/item/business-liquidation-ny-20937-126859


amazing how loaders have evolved almost into luxury cars!(options etc.)

Do any of those "old" loaders have ride control? Not sure when ride control started becoming available as an option? I know there are a few companies out there that can add to any wheel loader, but at what price? Good stuff..


----------



## FredG

512high said:


> amazing how loaders have evolved almost into luxury cars!(options etc.)
> 
> Do any of those "old" loaders have ride control? Not sure when ride control started becoming available as an option? I know there are a few companies out there that can add to any wheel loader, but at what price? Good stuff..


 I don't think so, basically all mechanical. Which is a good thing in my mind anyways. Less stuff to fix. Lol


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> I don't think so, basically all mechanical. Which is a good thing in my mind anyways. Less stuff to fix. Lol


Fella I work with, he is in his mid 70's. Been feeding rock crushers for over 40 years straight now. He still will only run a loader on manual setting, that's all he had starting out and that's what he prefers (so do I), I've been around big equipment many years and I have yet to find someone that is as smooth as he is on a big loader!!!


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/20994/item/1979-caterpillar-920-loader-127130 Nice machine, not sure I would bet on true hours.


----------



## CAT 245ME

1997 769D - truck 2, 25,000 plus hours. Taken back in December as it was off to Cat for full rebuild. At the moment it is in the paint both.


----------



## FredG

https://www.auctionsinternational.c...samsung-sl150-articulated-wheel-loader-127807 Needs a cutting edge and some fab on the bucket. Bid somewhere around $6K old Fred will have a loader for sale.


----------



## DeVries

Not sure I would buy a loader from a company who also makes tv's and appliances.


----------



## FredG

It should be a Clark tranny and a cumming diesel. I ran one back in the day it performed okay.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Not sure I would buy a loader from a company who also makes tv's and appliances.


Is Samsung made in China? I don't nothing made in China.


----------



## SHAWZER

Think the loader tag says Korea .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is Samsung made in China? I don't nothing made in China.


Samsung is a Korean company...they make good phones and TeeVees.


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching a Samsung right now ....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Watching a Samsung right now ....


Me to, TV and tablet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Samsung is a Korean company...they make good phones and TeeVees.


North or South


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> North or South


Pretty sure they don't even have electricity in North.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure they don't even have electricity in North.


Yes they do they just have to run in big hamster wheels to generate it.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Just arrived today. Most likely will be feeding a crusher in a week or two.


----------



## CAT 245ME

2012 980H, just a few hours over 6000 hours. The first 4 or 5 years after it was new, the loader sat parked never used.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

CAT 245ME said:


> 2012 980H, just a few hours over 6000 hours. The first 4 or 5 years after it was new, the loader sat parked never used.
> View attachment 203898


Just for clarification, what defines "Ol' School" loaders?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I got them all lined up in chronological order. 4 decades of loader progression in 1 line up. Got the super ol skool 70's Cats, the regular ol skool 80's, 90's Deere's and the nu ol skool Y2K Cats


----------



## CAT 245ME

The oldest one at work by far. 1980 966C, this is the last one left that was part of an order of 25 brand new 966C's in 1980. The fella that had this when it was brand new still runs loader here (2012 980H) . The new 980M pictured above will be going to a fella that is 74 and has now been operating loaders from 980's and up for over 40 years feeding crushers.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Working everyday at the Beckley, WV airport.


----------



## SHAWZER

I started out snowplowing many years ago running a 544 a , then a 544 b . Not many younger guys would want to freeze in those loud bare bone tough loaders today .


----------

